# Nest Box Measurement Help



## jdjd

I needed help estimating what size I need to build their nest box. Should I have a box then put a bowl in the box with the hay inside...what do yall think?


----------



## learning

Like anything else pigeon related everyone has their own ideas on nestbox size. The most important thing to remember is that each pair really needs room for two nests. This is because when the babies are roughly 10 days old or so the hen will lay another set of eggs so she will need a second nest.

Most of the "stock" nestboxes you see advertised by the supply companies are roughly 12" high by 24" wide by 18" deep. This size gives enough room for two nest bowls. I am partial to the Herrmes nest setup that has the two nests stacked on top of each other. This gives the pair room to mate without accidently stepping on fragile eggs or babies. Try the link below:

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=34&SubCategoryID=780&ProductID=3141

Mine will measure 20" high by 30" wide by 24"deep

Hope this helps.

Oh yea, don't forget to put some sort of front on whatever you use to prevent babies from inadvertantly falling out of the nest.

Dan


----------



## Skyeking

jdjd said:


> I needed help estimating what size I need to build their nest box. Should I have a box then put a bowl in the box with the hay inside...what do yall think?



Have you looked at this thread on nesting boxes in the same forum?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18575

Nest boxes should have ample room for two nest bowls and then some.


----------



## jdjd

*Thanks both of you*

Yes, I have lookeed at the nest box thread but it didn't seem to help.


----------



## jdjd

Ok, so they mate in the nest box? Thats really not good.... I'll have to have 2 nest boxes for every pair then?


----------



## learning

I guess I am a little confused by what you are asking. If you have a fairly large nestbox (24" X 12" X 18" or so) they will just have the one nestbox with two nestbowls in that box. If you have smaller nestboxes that only will fit one nestbowl then yes, each pair will need two nestboxes. It is really much easier on the birds however, if they can have just one large nestbox with two nests because it makes it easier for them to trade nesting responsibilities, protect the babies and eggs, etc. 

Hope that clears things up some for you.

Dan


----------

